# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Kiss induced lucid dream

## dolphin

I just thought I would throw this out there. I haven't tested this yet but I think it has potential to work. This variation of the MILD technique uses an incubated dream sign, a kiss, to induce lucidity. 

*Kiss induced lucid dream technique*
Go to bed, close your eyes, and relax. Tell and convince yourself that, sometime during the night, a DC will kiss you to wake you up in a dream. Expectation is key. Fall asleep waiting for that kiss. Once you feel a kiss, do a reality check. You should be dreaming.


The reason a kiss is chosen as a dream sign is because it's something you can feel with your eyes closed. This helps you catch false awakenings.

----------


## FryingMan

I've already got a patent on this technique (see my DJ)  :smiley: .   But I don't like the the abbreviation for it  :smiley: .    It's worked twice, both times I found myself kissing a DC.  I had previously set intention to become lucid when kissing, so it works!   The only problem is that kissing is quite hit-or-miss, not frequent enough.   I'll have to work more on incubating kissing as you suggest.

edit: both times I didn't need an RC: I just *knew* I was dreaming....I had that "lucid feeling"

DJ entry: Kiss induced lucid dreaming/

----------


## Kuyarei

*Would you explain the process a little more? i'm currently confused about what you mean by 
"a DC will kiss you to wake you up in a dream"*

----------


## dolphin

I should have tested this before posting it. I shouldn't have worded it the way I did. My bad.  :Oops: 

I was hypothesizing that a dc would kiss the dreamer while sleeping in bed with your eyes closed as soon as you have a false awakening. After a bit of testing though, it might not go this way.

The idea of the technique though is to try to incubate a dream sign (a kiss in this case) that will make you lucid by believing it's going to happen while falling asleep. After a bit of testing though, this seems to be pretty hit and miss as FryingMan said. I need to test and research techniques more before posting them!

----------


## FryingMan

I think though that these incubation-inductions  may build up over time if you periodically refresh them, so since it's certainly really nice to become lucid while already engaged in  a pleasant activity, it doesn't hurt to keep it in the bag-of-tricks  :smiley: .    The only problem is that the first time I didn't want to even open my eyes since I was enjoying it so much  :smiley:    "I've got goals to do!.....yeah, but....this is nice...."

----------


## Baron Samedi

When I kiss in dreams, if I am in too light of sleep, it tastes like morning breath. yuck. How do you make your awareness of your body fade?

----------

